# Noobie LED help, Please



## Will.P (18 Dec 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to planted tanks and would like to tap into the fountain of knowledge in this forum.

I have a Dennerle 35L scapers tank and am looking for a LED light that has mid to high light to give me a wider range of plants to choose from, I have found a light that I like the look of but cannot work out if it will fit the bill, these are the specs that I can find:
62 Led White 8000K
4 Led Blue 460nm
4 Led Red 630nm
2 Led Green 525nm
2130 Lumen

I have emailed the manufacturer to ask for the PAR rating of this light and am currently waiting for a reply.

Any assistance would be most gratefully received

Will


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Dec 2015)

Hi, welcome!

Which light is it?  

8000K is good, nice colour for you and the plants. The different colours are nice, especially if they are controllable.


----------



## Will.P (19 Dec 2015)

It's the Nemo Light 36W details of it can be found here http://nemolight.com/aqualight/aqualight36w.html
Found a shop in the UK that sells them for £94.99, they make a smaller one but I'm not sure if it will be powerful enough for my needs as they label this range as mid power, that's why I'm looking at one that is probably a little big for my tank but suspend over the tank instead of using the bracket.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (20 Dec 2015)

A store near me sells these. 

I've been considering getting one of the 4ft I'm putting together, but they don't appear to come in 120cm (closest is 100cm). Otherwise I'd get it. 

A friend has the 3ft marine version of this brand and it's proven to be a great light.


----------



## Nelson (20 Dec 2015)

I've just got one of these for my 110ltr low tech tank.Only had it for a few days,so can't really say what it's like yet.
You can only dim the white and blue,not red and green.


----------



## nbaker (21 Dec 2015)

Why not go for the Dennerle Scapers LED?


----------



## Will.P (21 Dec 2015)

That's what I was going to go for initially, then I started looking and reading elsewhere, I like the dennerle unit apart from the lack of control, as it is every time the light comes on my shrimp go nuts for a few seconds,
The Nemolight had a sunrise and sunset function which would be less stress for my shrimp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

